# La mulți ani !



## Mr Swann

Hello !

I would like if 

*La mulți ani !
*
is best way to say happy birthday (when written) to a romanian friends
*

Mulțumesc*



google translate suggests others translations, but they are rarely exact ..


----------



## irinet

Yes, it's the commonest way to congrat someone on one's birthday.


----------



## Mr Swann

*Mulțumesc !!

*
I was right by not trusting google translate , even for basic formulas !!!


----------



## vincix

Sometimes google translate helps and it's getting better and better, but of course it's not a reliable source. For instance it's good to use when you already know both languages - it comes up with solutions you haven't thought of.


----------



## metaphrastes

Mr Swann said:


> *La mulți ani !
> *
> is best way to say happy birthday (when written) to a romanian friends



For what is worth, this traditional formula comes from Church usage, being the equivalent of the Greek _Eis polla éti, _the Latin _Ad multos annos_, the Slavonic _Mnogaya Lyeta. _It is sung in some Church services to ask God to give many years of life to Church dignitaries, or to a couple just married and their godparents and family, as well a newly-baptized baby and its godparents and family, and any suitable occasion.

But it is used as well outside of Church services, often with popular verses added to the refrain _La multi ani_, wishing health and all good things. Usually, the singing follows a drink toast, when all use to say _"Sanatate", _similarly to the French _"Santé!"
_
Thus, it is part of the living language of Romanian-speaking people (Moldova too) and its usage is not exclusively religious and liturgical - though its origin is clearly so.


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc

Mr Swann said:


> Hello !
> 
> I would like if
> 
> *La mulți ani !
> *
> is best way to say happy birthday (when written) to a romanian friends
> *
> 
> Mulțumesc*
> 
> 
> 
> google translate suggests others translations, but they are rarely exact ..


Yes. This is the most common phrase to wish someone "Happy birthday" in Romanian. You can make it more personal, by adding their name after a comma at the end of the phrase (e.g.: "La mulţi ani, (their name)!").


----------

